# Laugh what you will!!



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

fightem said:


> Wish we over here in Canada could just by a gun like you guys can over the water. Man we have to go through hoops the size of a needle to get a hand gun. You can`t even shoot it in the back 40 if you have it. You can only shoot it at a registered gun range. And tell the police what your route is to get to the range. You got it made guys .:sad::sad::sad::sad:


Bummer. I didn't realize it was that bad over the the other side of the lake. We're on that same track though. :rant:


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

fightem said:


> Wish we over here in Canada could just by a gun like you guys can over the water. Man we have to go through hoops the size of a needle to get a hand gun. You can`t even shoot it in the back 40 if you have it. You can only shoot it at a registered gun range. And tell the police what your route is to get to the range. You got it made guys .:sad::sad::sad::sad:


To quote Ted Nugent

"you cant do this in France baby!" now also in Canada, sorry to hear that. 

Hell move to the U.S. , OBAMA will surely get you some money too!!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> As someone who actually knows *a lot* about Hi-Powers I would have to say that you're wrong on every point. For starters - and just to clear things up - there are a lot of Hi-Powers (HPs) - that have nothing to do with Browning. HPs were designed and manufactured, originally in Belgium (basic design by JM Browning but greatly refined after Browning's untimely death by FN's Dieudonne Saive ) by Fabrique Nationale . Browning Arms Co. imported them into the U.S. and for the most part Americans have a difficult time seperating "Hi-Power" from "Browning." A lot of "Hi-Powers" that do not bear the "Browning" name have been manufactured and marketed by FN, Hungary, Argentina, German occupying forces in Belgium, Inglis Manufacturing Co. in Canada, Israel and even by Charles Daly. While they are all, technically speaking "Hi-Powers" they are certainly not all of the same quality - just as a 1911 copy made over a hand-forge in Pakistan is not the same quality as a Kimber, Les Bauer, Wilson Combat etc. even though they could all be technically called "1911s" just as the original WWI, WWII 1911 Colt's, Remington-Rands etc. bear faint resemblence (other than basic design) to the custom and $$$$$$$$$$ 1911 clones available today.
> 
> Hi-Powers have been in production since 1935 and there have been only two changes in design - external extractor and ambi-safety. This speaks to the quality of the original design. Hi-Powers were used by both the Allieds and Axis powers during WWII and many governments subsequent including the British elite SAS, Australia, Israel, various mercenary forces etc. Admittedly trigger pulls on Hi-Powers are not the greatest in the world but no worse than any other production pistol or revolver. Hi-Powers - with the exception of some produced by the Wermacht after occupying the F&N factory after the Belgium invasion - have a magazine disconnect safety which does nothing to help trigger pull but it's really no better or no worse than trigger pulls on modern DA Glocks, Springfields, S&W, many production DA revolvers etc.
> 
> ...


 Many of the Hi-Power's flaws were cured over time by the industry, and particularly by FN/Browning. The GP had an internal extractor that was very small, and prone to breakage. Notes master Hi-Power custom gunsmith Bill Laughridge of the Cylinder & Slide Shop, "The fastest way to break one of the old extractors is to lock the slide back, drop a cartridge into the chamber, and then slam the slide on top of it. Always cycle the first round into the chamber out of the magazine!"

Still looking through old manuals, will keep you posted.


----------

